# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  lan+internet

## viper151

εχω δυο πισι xp και τα δυο ..τα  συνδεω με lan και βλεπουν κανονινκα το ενα το αλλο..πω;ς μπορω να βαζω ιντερνετ στο ενα και να εχει και το αλλο??

----------


## hedgehog

θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον internet connection sharing wizard των windows για να παραμετροποιήσεις τα συστήματα σου, ή να στήσεις κάποιον Proxy server όπως τον FreeProxy

----------


## viper151

internet connection sharing???pou yaprxei auto sta windows??

----------


## viper151

kapoios na apantisei?? :PP

----------


## power

Αν χρησιμοποιούσες το google, δε θα περίμενες μια μέρα κάνοντας refresh στη σελίδα, μήπως απαντήσει κανείς.
http://www.annoyances.org/exec/show/ics_xp
http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1429
http://www.homenethelp.com/ics/ics-install-netxp.asp

Υ.Γ. Ξεχάστηκες με τα greeklish...

Υ.Γ.2 Μόλις είδα την υπογραφή σου.......

----------

